# NuSeek



## _Nessa_ (Sep 20, 2009)

Well this just made my day...

I believe my friend forgot to renew her domain name or something, of course I can't get a hold of her as this has conveniently happened while she is on vacation... 
(I'm not handling the hosting/etc part of the site I really don't know what has/is going on)

Basically the site has been replaced by one by NuSeek (search engine)

Can anyone give me some clear info on NuSeek & whether or not we will be able to purchase the name back and if so at what sort of price?
Given the name was of a registered business isn't this some sort of copy-right infringement? 
(am I really grasping at straws on that one)?

I'm majorely _*P/O*_ about the whole thing, if she looses her name that's a lot of work for me right down the drain... 
(work I did pro bono)


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

The domain name does nothing more than point to an IP address, so you may be able to recover your work through ftp to the IP address of the host. Not renewing a domain name has nothing to do with the content of a website.

Your friend may be able to renew the domain name with her registrar (try using http://whois.domaintools.com to obtain this info) and then have everything working again. In other words, the registrar is probably just pointing that its own dns that in turn point that domain name (temporarily) to nuseek. But if your friend renews the domain name the dns servers will be updated to point to the old location.

If you are the one maintaining the site, you might ask your friend when she renews if you can be listed as the contact so this doesn't happen again. Again, use http://whois.domaintools.com to learn the current contact info.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Also, see http://www.aboutus.org/NuSeek.com for an interesting exchange about nuseek.


----------



## _Nessa_ (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh I'm smart enough I saved the site SEVERAL times & I've got a working & current version on my desktop right now . It's more that if we have to change the name of the site that's a lot of P.R. work down the drain.

Thanks for the info  everything I'm finding online about nuseek is not good... 

I hope I can get this sorted out on my own, otherwise I can't do anything for at least a week .


----------

